# paint peeling from new plaster- HELP



## kor (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi fellow painters, grateful to be here.

I was taping the wall next to trim (sometimes i do), and when i took it off it peeled paint, and kept on peeling. Behind the peeled paint it was very chalky, which it wasnt before. I nearly had a heart attack.

I dont know how the plasterer did it, but i know he used veneer plaster. I waited a few days, then dusted off and lightly washed walls. At the time it was hard, and just a little course. It was white as well. I then rolled sw preprite problock, then sw superpaint.

I scratched some other walls and it is adhering. It's been about a week since I painted it. That specific room i remember took a long time to dry. My questions are how do i fix the peeled areas, and how much sleep should i lose about future potential issues? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

Clean and prime the spots with a oil base primer.


----------



## kor (Feb 18, 2017)

thanks for reply jerr......clean how and with what?


----------



## kor (Feb 18, 2017)

*peeling plaster*



Jerr said:


> Clean and prime the spots with a oil base primer.


thanks for reply jerr......clean how and with what?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I would sand where the paint lifted, patch those spots, sand, prime, paint.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I was painting a ceiling yesterday and ended up with a bubble on second coat, tried to spread that bubble out only to have it grow to the size of a quarter. Only fix I knew of was scrape that bubble off, patch, prime and repaint. I have seen bubbling like this before but not in the BM Super Hide line. I let the ceiling dry for 2 hours before recoating, we always do it this way and have never had bubbling issues with this product.


----------



## Ric (Oct 26, 2011)

kor said:


> Hi fellow painters, grateful to be here.
> 
> I was taping the wall next to trim (sometimes i do), and when i took it off it peeled paint, and kept on peeling. Behind the peeled paint it was very chalky, which it wasnt before. I nearly had a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Hey Kor...

You didn't say in your original post, but how "new" is this plaster? New plaster is highly alkaline and requires ample cure time before painting, and then you may be best served by neutralizing the surface with a vinegar wash. Again, if this is new plaster, the chalkiness would concern me, but so would a detergent type wash to remove chalk. If new, I would absolutely stay away from an oil primer (saponification) and go with an acrylic alkalai resistant primer. Hot/Green plaster not only affects the adhesion of paints (especially oils/alkyds), but may greatly discolor latex paints... Old time painters used to apply wall size to walls (Adhesium) to identify "hot" spots on plaster prior to painting. Adhesium was an amber clear, and hot spots would turn the thin film to a pretty noticeable pink. These areas would then be washed with a strong vinegar and water solution, re-sized, then primed if size stayed clear...


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Please descibe what happened.*



kor said:


> Hi fellow painters, grateful to be here.
> 
> I was taping the wall next to trim (sometimes i do), and when i took it off it peeled paint, and kept on peeling. Behind the peeled paint it was very chalky, which it wasnt before. I nearly had a heart attack.
> 
> ...


kor, can you give some details as to your job?

1. What state or country is your job in?

2. How humid is it there now?

3. Where is the room you are having problems with located within the house of building?

4. How good is the ventilation in that room?

5. Was it recently plastered, and if so, how many days before you did any painting?

6. Was it all plastered or just areas repaired with plaster?

Here is a description of PrepRite:

https://images.sherwin-williams.com/content_images/SW-PDF-PREPRITE-PRIMER

It mentions that it is to be used on cured plaster. You might want to ask those here and/or look up on the internet how long you should wait for plaster to cure before priming or painting.

If you are looking for a product that can be used to seal new plaster after 24 hours, here is a link on Zinsser's product called Gardz:

http://www.triarchinc.com/media/3717/gardz_brochure.pdf

Check out the section on Plaster on the 2nd page. It says that new plaster has a high ph and that Gardz can deal with that.

There are a lot of comments here in Paint Talk about Gardz you might want to check out.

If there is any question about a room being damp, I would run a fan right in the doorway for at least a day to help ventilate and dry any potential wetness before proceeding with primer or paint.

futtyos


----------

